# River boat recommendations?



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking to buy a river boat to use on the grand,muskengon and manistee rivers. 18-20ft with jet motor. Looking for advice on what setups work best. Center console vs. Tiller ect. Don't want to spend more than 10k. Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## mriversinco (Mar 28, 2010)

Back when we did it a bit, I liked the center consoles that are up near the front of the boat. With a tiller, it got tiring on the arm to constantly make adjustments, and that person was sometimes in the way when fighting fish.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

It's a lot of personal preference... I prefer the tiller. Opens up the boat and allows for rowing off the front. For 10k you will be limited to what the used market has to offer. They can get very expensive. I would be focused on getting a reliable one vs. the perfect one. Your first one will not be perfect for you if someone else set it up. I have put together three river boats and if you have questions along the way feel free to pm me. 

To give you an idea on price. I have a 1756 w/ 60/40 jet and have over 17k into the whole set up.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

get a window boat and a fold out top.. it make u fish.. later, colder, n more.. n u wont care how long it takes u to get there..


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

rieverr said:


> get a window boat and a fold out top.. it make u fish.. later, colder, n more.. n u wont care how long it takes u to get there..


Maybe if your pulling plugs or dropping back. Otherwise they take up room.


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

The more I look into it the more expensive it gets. Looks more like a 17-20k to rig it up complete. What boats should I be looking into I've looked through the list of dealers in MI and found a few that look good but would like some input on quality and relationship after the sale. Thanks for all the advise


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I would call Tracy's in Newaygo.
Tracy usually has a handle on what is available or coming available in the used market. He also is a true specialist in the type boat you are after.

Tracy's Custom Riverboats Custom Riverboats
8406 Mason Drive
Newaygo, MI 49337-8818
(231) 652-5880


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

He's just not honest... While I'm glad others had a good experiance with him, I personally did not. and would never buy from him again


----------



## Drifters (Mar 15, 2003)

2X for Tracy's. 

I've found him to be very honest and helpfull.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Chromedoggy said:


> I would call Tracy's in Newaygo.
> Tracy usually has a handle on what is available or coming available in the used market. He also is a true specialist in the type boat you are after.
> 
> Tracy's Custom Riverboats Custom Riverboats
> ...


His boats looked good , when driving by today


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I paid for him to personally do some work on one of my boats. He does do good work. My problem was, he had another person in the shop do the work and it looked bad. I could have welded with the same turnout and I cant weld. Still charged top dollar for his work. I have not been back.


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

What about SeaArk boats found a 20' 2006 with with 135hp Honda jet for a good price river cat series? All rigged up for less the 15$. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Ditto on Tracy's. Tried to buy a winch, anchor and tower along with river oars. I had cash in hand and he was just an arrogant SOB to deal with. (My opinion only, form your own).

If you found a 135 Honda jet with a sea ark already rigged for under $15k its probably gone. The motor alone is worth $8-10k if its any good. $1.5k for an anchor, $500 for oars,.....if you're serious you might want to jump on that. I'd suggest that you see how level the boat is while on drift. That's a ton of weight in the back and you may need to add pods to it otherwise its going to drag bottom while drifting and suck up a ton of stuff while getting on plane.


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

2manyfish said:


> I paid for him to personally do some work on one of my boats. He does do good work. My problem was, he had another person in the shop do the work and it looked bad. I could have welded with the same turnout and I cant weld. Still charged top dollar for his work. I have not been back.


Yeah I'm getting some - feedback about him in general. I own my own business and every business owner knows your reputation will always precede you. :rant:


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Is the owner a member here???? I have seen that boat before. That seems like a deal... Remember and be prepared: The boat is the cheap part. Make sure you are ready for everything else that follows. Once you jump in you will know what I mean. THE BOAT IS THE CHEAP PART.


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

Bought it today got it for a good deal I think. Looks like I will need to get a set of oars and an anchor system. I've seen and heard about the larrys anchor system not sure what other options are out there. Any recommendations on gear I will need for the river is appreciated. 

2006 SEAARK RIVERCAT 200
WHITE IN COLOR
AS IS
Great for Fishing or Hunting

RIVERCAT 200 SPECIFICATIONS

LENGTH OVERALL:******* 201
BEAM: ********************************* 95
BOTTOM WIDTH:************* 72
SIDE DEPTH:********* *********** 28
GAUGE:******************************* .125
RATING:****************************** 140 hp.
WEIGHT CAP:******************* 2300 lbs.
PERSON CAP:******************** 12/1720 lbs.
WEIGHT:***************************** 1190 lbs.
TRANSOM HIGHT:*********** 20
FUEL TANK: ********************* 30 gal.
*
RIVERCAT 200 STANDERD FEATURES
*
 3º ALL-WELDED V-Hull
 Heavy-Duty Extruded Caprails
 One Piece Extruded Ribs
 NMMA Certified
 3/16 Extruded Keel
 No Wood
 .125 Gauge Treadplate Floor
 Carpeted fishing decks
 Four (4) Cleats
 Side Panels
*
FISHING
*
 40 Gallon Divided Livewell
 30 Gallon Bow Fuel Tank
 Bow Storage Box
 Covered Battery/ Storage Area
 Battery Trays
 Anchor Locker
 Minn Kota Trolling Motor
 Bow Lights
 Lawrence M68C Deep Water Sonar & GPS System
*
CONSOLE / ELECTRICAL
*
 Fiberglass Center Console w/12 Gallon Aerated Livewell
 Windshield w/Stainless Steel Grab Rail
 Courtesy Light
 Bow Tilt- Trim Switch
 Trolling Motor Wiring (6 Gauge)
 Auto Bilge Pump
 Navigation Lights
 12 Volt Accessory Outlet
 3 batteries
*
SEATING
*
 Rear Bench Seats
 Two (2) Fold-Down Fishing Seats
 Two (2) Stainless Steel Base Plate
*
MOTOR
*
SERIAL NUMBER: BARJ - 1200337
*
HONDA  135 HP Programmed Fuel Injection, 4 Stroke Jet Drive, Outboard.
*
 Multi-Port Programmed Fuel Ignition: Power performance
 3-Way Cooling System: Cool-running durability
 Dual Stage Induction: Breathing easier improves performance
 Lean Burn Control: Better fuel economy
*
*
TROLLING MOTOR
*
MINN KOTA Power Drive
*
 24 volt Power
 80 lbs. Thrust
 Weedless Wedge Prop.
 Drop Assist
*
TRAILER
*
Venture Double Axle
 All Aluminum
*


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

That seems like a GREAT DEAL!!! Where are the pics??? Go with the River Larry winch. It is the best. I have used many others and will never use anything else. He has help numerous times on short notice. Spend the money- It is worth it.


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

Larrys seems like the best bet. I can't figure out how to post pics on here, not sure if my iPad will let me? Might have to use a computer?


----------

